# Pheasant Mount from Delta-Fargo!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick,

Beautiful Rooster, I actually have a fence post and a sign I was planning on that type of mount for my first pheasant!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Rick, That pic doesn't even do justice to that mount, It is beautiful!! Thank you for suppoting us at the Delta banquet. I never got a chance to stop and talk with you personally but we appreciate your support!!!


----------

